# Roo, our amazing rescue boy



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful doggie who deserves nothing but love. I would give anything to meet him and give him a big kiss.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Roo made it to the next round of voting. YeaH!!

Please take a moment to consider voting for Roo on the link listed below. Thank-you!


https://www.facebook.com/BestBully?v=app_448952861833126&rest=1


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

Baybeams

Praying that Roo finds the most loving home ever!
I am going to vote for him!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping that Roo gets the wonderful home he deserves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Roo is beautiful, someone is going to be very lucky to have this boy. 

Best of luck in the contest.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Roo is so remarkable, Please vote for him and his rescue!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

Bumping up for Roo!! Please vote for him and his rescue!

See BayBeams message above:
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...6&amp;rest=1&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13595875981905


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys!! I can't begin to tell you how much good winning this contest would do for Roo and the GRCGLA Rescue Goldens!

Please vote if you feel so inclined: https://www.facebook.com/BestBully?v=app_448952861833126&rest=1

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

*I voted for Roo!*
Please everyone vote and please post to your Facebook Page if you're on Facebook, or email all you know!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...6&amp;rest=1&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13596781379974

*Roo, our amazing rescue boy (Posted by BayBeams)*

Roo was found abandoned in a field blind and with front leg deformities, along with his blind brother. GRCGLA Rescue found a home for his brother and Roo is thriving in a foster home having been fitted with a wheelchair to improve his mobility. There currently is a facebook promotion, where the winning prize could go toward the care of not only Roo but many more of his rescue buddies. If you feel so inclined, please vote for Roo at the link below. Roo and the rest of the gang thank you in advance!
Please let me know if you would like to know more about Roo!



*HERE IS A PICTURE OF ROO, IN HIS CART:*


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Voted for Roo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Roo needs more votes!


----------

